# New to me 94 Craftsman GT6000 Lawn Tractor



## TheGogue (Nov 13, 2019)

Hello everyone.

I just purchased a 94' Craftsman GT6000, 18hp Kohler Magnum, with a 44" 3 blade mower deck. (MN: 917.255950 SN:1151S04279) I am looking to pick up a snowblower attachment. I have found a Craftsman 48" MN: 842.240531 SN:555884. I am curious to know if it will fit properly. The current deck has a 4 point mount and the snowblower appears to as well.








I spoke with someone at sears parts direct for fitment and found that the craftsman 24837 would fit but would rather not buy new @ $1400.

I appreciate any help or insight. Please let me know if you need anything else


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can't help you, but welcome to the forum. The ball park model number does suggest a 24837 blower.


----------



## TheGogue (Nov 13, 2019)

pogobill said:


> Can't help you, but welcome to the forum. The ball park model number does suggest a 24837 blower.


Thank you!


----------

